

Wikimedia based C++ reference - scott_s
http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp

======
scott_s
I submitted this because I believe it's new (some of the pages only have on
the order of 15,000 page views). It's better than the other online C++
references I have found, and because it's a wiki, I think it has potential to
become the best C++ reference online.

